# GreenCorner - (DSM) dry start method



## Prospero (8 Sep 2019)

Hi everyone,

This is my another tank on DSM method 
Starring .... Utricularia Graminifolia

#PlatinumSoil
#QualDrop
#Growise DSM





















































35 days later..
































To be continued...

Best regards Prospero @ FB:AniołStróż


----------



## Joshsils (8 Sep 2019)

This is going to look awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Sep 2019)

Looks good hope you have better luck than me UG always melts away no matter what I try


----------



## Prospero (8 Sep 2019)

The difficulty aquarists endure while growing utricularia graminifolia successfully most often occurs from a misunderstanding of the plant itself. Often times it’s grown similarly to other common aquarium carpeting plants. However, in theory, it should not be grown using traditional methods, but grown in a completely different manner. Utricularia graminifolia is not necessarily a carpeting plant and inherently prefers to be free floating. It’s capable of attaching itself naturally to substrates, rocks, or whatever other media it may encounter. Also, since it’s rootless, planting in a substrate, creates a false sense of rooting. The “roots” are actually the runners of the plant and the runners are what pins it within the substrate. If planted, utricularia graminifolia prefers an acidic environment in nutrient poor soil, rocks, or gravel. It prefers soft water, but will tolerate hard water, provided it’s acidic, and the easiest way to ensure an acidic environment is with the use of peat moss. Peat moss not only keeps the water acidic, but it provides many of the organisms to satisfy utricularia graminifolia’s dietary needs. Once established, the natural adhesiveness of the plant anchors it until it becomes too massive and extricates. Like it’s terrestrial cousins, utricularia graminifolia is sensitive to fertilizer. No fertilization is optimal, but it will withstand fertilization in a planted tank as long as an adequate amount of non utricularia plant mass exists. Indifferent to the addition of carbon dioxide, utricularia graminifolia doesn’t need it to flourish. However, carbon dioxide won’t hurt, it does not significantly change it’s growth rate or appearance. Medium to high light, acidic environment, and organisms is all it really needs.

This is same plant and tank but another firm afer 35 days of plant. Quality matters...





from Plantis.pl






from Masta (masta-brzeg.pl)


----------



## MWood (14 Sep 2019)

very interesting indeed. Slightly off topic but can I ask what you've used to affix the rockwork together?


----------



## Prospero (16 Sep 2019)

I used super glue as always.


----------



## Prospero (17 Sep 2019)

I added a small stone...


----------



## Prospero (18 Sep 2019)




----------



## Prospero (17 Nov 2019)

Algae?? Which one?


----------



## Janci (18 Nov 2019)

Interesting plant in the tank, Prospero.
How did the transition from DSM to wet go with the utricularia graminifolia?

I saw the rock scape of Green Aqua in Budapest where they used utricularia graminifolia for the 150 long tank they have there.
They were struggling to keep the plants in the substrate and with melting.

I hope yours did well.


----------



## Prospero (18 Nov 2019)

.


----------



## Prospero (18 Nov 2019)




----------



## dw1305 (19 Nov 2019)

Hi all, 





Prospero said:


> Algae?? Which one?


I like it. 

I wonder if it is a liverwort, rather than an algae. If it is, I don't what it is.

If it is an algae, I also have no idea unfortunately. I can't tell exactly what colour it is from the photo. If it is "grass green"? It will be a Green Algae (Chlorophyta), but it isn't one I recognise. It look a bit like a _Codium sp., _but I think  they <"are all marine">. 

Red Algae (Rhodophyta) can be both dark green and banded, but again nothing comes to mind. 

cheers Darrel


----------

